# Zink Duck and Goose calls for sale



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

I have a smoke colored Zink Power Hen PH-1 single reed acrylic duck call for sale I am looking to get $100 OBO. It has been used for quite a few seasons and has always worked really well. I did send it in this spring to Zink to have the reed replaced and retuned, and they buffed the call so it really does look almost like new. 

I have a Blueberry Swirl Nightmare On Stage (NOS) that has been used for two seasons. I have had it longer than that, but it didn't make it out a few seasons. I sent this call in to Zink as well and had the guts replaced and retuned. It has the Worn in guts in it and they sound really good. I am asking $120 OBO. 

I will sell the Power Hen and the NOS calls for $200 OBO.

I also have a Zink PC-1 Polycarbonate goose call that I sent in to Zink and had the worn in guts put into, that I will throw in for free if you buy the other two calls, or I will Sell it separate for $30 OBO

I do have a spare reeds for both the duck and goose call that I will throw in with the purchase.

Feel free to ask me any questions you might have about either of these calls.


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)




----------

